# Bacon Turtles



## Skull Pilot (Jun 25, 2010)

I just have to try one







Here's how to make them

Follow My Recipe: Super Caroline's Bacon Turtle Burger Fun!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2010)

omg i can feel my arteries clogging now......and that does look good...but is it one 
trutle to a person?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 25, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> omg i can feel my arteries clogging now......and that does look good...but is it one
> trutle to a person?



I'd think it would be ill advised to eat more than one.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2010)

okay i would leave all that cheese out....i wonder how many points that is for a weight watcher lol


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 25, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> okay i would leave all that cheese out....i wonder how many points that is for a weight watcher lol



It's at least a weeks worth of calories.

But you know you want one.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2010)

i really dont think i could eat a whole one....but i would give it a damned good try lol....

are you gonna make 'em?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 25, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> i really dont think i could eat a whole one....but i would give it a damned good try lol....
> 
> are you gonna make 'em?



I have some buddies coming down next week for a chain saw party.  I think I'll make a dozen and hand them out.

What goes better with dangerous power tools than a few cases of beer and some heart stopping delicious food?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 25, 2010)

Kids are gonna LOVE these! Thanks


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2010)

ooooooooooo i wondered....you are normally a bit more gourmet with your cooking ...and its always for the good wife.....so i have taken you have no kids....that will be a good thing to hand out lol

meat and beer always go well with men


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 25, 2010)

I just read Madeline's thread about the kids who had to throw their turtle in the trash cause the airline wouldn't let them take it on the plane.  Then I saw this recipe and pics and thought "uh oh".

Turtle burgers look good but huge.  Manly meaty things, aren't they?  lol


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2010)

stuffed with cheese...for the dairy lol


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG I gotta' try one of those!


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 25, 2010)

I am a bonafide meat lover...

but I looked at those pictures and I nearly threw up!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 25, 2010)

I have got to make these for the 4th of July B-B-Q. Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 26, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> ooooooooooo i wondered....you are normally a bit more gourmet with your cooking ...and its always for the good wife.....so i have taken you have no kids....that will be a good thing to hand out lol
> 
> meat and beer always go well with men



My wife wouldn't touch one of those with a ten foot pole. But I know the guys will love them.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 26, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I have got to make these for the 4th of July B-B-Q. Thanks for posting the recipe.





Hell I just want to make them for the cute factor. Not sure if they will even fit in a  bun, or even fit in little ones mouths for that matter, but you just know they are going to try.


----------



## masquerade (Jun 29, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I have got to make these for the 4th of July B-B-Q. Thanks for posting the recipe.
> ...


Agreed!
They are awful cute, but damn!  My stomach feels like a lead balloon just thinking about eating one.

I used to make hotdog octopuses and sit them atop a bowl of macaroni and cheese.  Let me see if I can find an image.  brb


----------



## syrenn (Jun 29, 2010)

masquerade said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...





LMAO how cute is that! Just done let samson anywhere near it!


----------



## Sherry (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd gag. There is such a thing as meat overload.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 27, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> I just have to try one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just received this as an email.  Was gonna post the pictures and found this thread.

Its a hell of an idea.

Can you imagine the fun of making/selling these things at some local event/festival/cookoff?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 27, 2010)

Yum.   Bacon Turtles are approved for the Bacon Major Food Group.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> I just have to try one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a sick, sick person.  Oh my diet!
(Save one for me!)


----------

